# Only 'Blue Envelope' in Develop mode



## pjunge (May 13, 2015)

Hi.

I Installed the trialversion of Lightroom CC.

I imported some photos and changed to Development mode to start working with them.

But all I can see in the main window is a 'blue envelope'.
My selected photo is visible (small) in the upper left navigator corner.

The only way to make it visible in the main window is to select the 'Before only' under 'Before/After'
But as soon as I apply any changes it switches back to the 'blue envelope'.

Any suggestions will be appreciated a lot.

P


----------



## johnbeardy (May 14, 2015)

This sounds like a problem some people have experienced with the new GPU acceleration feature. Go into Preferences, Performance, and disable the GPU acceleration.


----------



## pjunge (May 14, 2015)

You're spot on.

Thanks a lot for your input. 

P


----------



## johnbeardy (May 14, 2015)

By the way, try updating your card's drivers and then enabling it. Also see https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-gpu-faq.html


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 14, 2015)

And it would also be useful to know what video card you are using?


----------



## pjunge (May 15, 2015)

I tried to enable the 'Use Graphics Processor' option again..... And it still works.
Very interesting 

I'm not 100% sure. But I think the processor shown on the preference page in the first instance, was different than the one shown now. 

Anyways... Here is a snip from the System Info page in Lightroom

Graphics Processor Info: 
NVS 5400M/PCIe/SSE2

Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 345.20
Renderer: NVS 5400M/PCIe/SSE2
LanguageVersion: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler


I haven't checked if the drivers are updated...yet.


----------



## pjunge (May 15, 2015)

Maybe I was a little bit too fast.

After restarting Lightroom the problem came back.

But a driver update fixed that.... So I'm all good now


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know, good to hear the driver update fixed it.


----------

